# Tritech T-4 or Graco 490



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

Hie everyone I’m looking to upgrade my X7 to either T4 or 490 price is $50 lower on T-4 . My yearly usage spraying is about 150gal or so , lots of decks and trim work , would love to spray cabinets but that’s another subject. Do any of you guys have expected with both sprayers and if yes how did they perform at different tasks. And which tips do you prefer to run for fine finish work?


----------



## SS_painting (Jan 11, 2020)

I use a 490 almost exclusively. I've sprayed pretty much everything with it. I've done the basics, and cabinets. It's been a great machine. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I own both tritechs and gracos and certified repair on both.
tritech all day best pump you'll ever own. excellent low band and smooth as butter pressure control.


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

Good to hear from someone who works on both products , hey coco monkey nuts which tips you recommended for fine finish wood work /cabinets plus I do lots of exterior decks so something for those spindles.


----------



## tomaszg (May 16, 2019)

Hey cocomonkeynut any input on T380 gun or Graco Contractor PC ? Thank you


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

tomaszg said:


> Hey cocomonkeynut any input on T380 gun or Graco Contractor PC ? Thank you



Graco PC gun feels like fragile plastic. Dont drop this gun!

tritech gun is good old fashioned machined stainless steel and aluminum. Feels like the old graco contractor gun but with very good shut off, no spits. 



tritech tips are supposedly machined out of a better quality carbide and to a higher precision than graco tips. graco tips are obviously easier to find locally since everyone has them.


----------

